# Places to take the bow out



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am looking for places that are legal to shoot my bow in the alpine, cedar hills, american fork, pleasant grove area that don't cost money. I know some of the cities have different laws, but I wasn't sure if there was an area that people take their bows out for shooting that was close to home. I know of a few places that cost money, but I am just looking for something that I could just run over there and send some arrows down range real quick without running into legality issues.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Go to battle Creek park in PG hike up the hill until you are above the powerline and shoot away.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, I will do that! I am assuming you mean https://www.google.com/maps/dir//E+...c19fd63dd52700e!2m2!1d-111.700833!2d40.362892


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah anywhere along that part of the mountain as long as you are above the power line is legal, I've spoken to both the city and county to get official confirmation. Usually I take the path right before the water tank on the north side of the road and follow that north until I get above the powerlines. Lots of good areas to shoot up there.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

mycoltbug said:


> Yeah anywhere along that part of the mountain as long as you are above the power line is legal, I've spoken to both the city and county to get official confirmation. Usually I take the path right before the water tank on the north side of the road and follow that north until I get above the powerlines. Lots of good areas to shoot up there.


I think I will head out there today weather permitting. Thanks for the tip!


----------

